# Windows Prozessliste auslesen



## hankenberge (4. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine Liste aller aktuell gestarteten Prozesse auslesen (vgl. Taskmanager).
Ich finde leider keinen direkten Weg dazu. Muss ich wirklich ein c programm einbinden? hat jemand eine Idee oder selber das Problem schon gehabt?
Als nächstes soll auch die Prozessorauslastung und benötigter Speicher abgefragt werden ( das ist aber optional).
Vielen Dank

Ingo


----------



## AlexD1979 (5. August 2004)

Hallo,
Genau das Thema beschäftigt mich auch gerade. Ich muss meine Applikation solange anhalten, wie ein bestimmter Prozess in Windows CPU-Last >50% macht. 
Dazu muss ich irgendwie eine Klasse zur Prozessüberwaychung haben


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. August 2004)

Hallo!

Das könnt ihr mal mit pure java vergessen.  ;-)
Das geht nur über JNI.

Edit:
Oder dur parst die Ausgabe eines dieser Tools: ;-)
http://is-it-true.org/nt/atips/atips301.shtml

Gruß Tom


----------



## hankenberge (10. August 2004)

*Rückgabewerte abfragen*

Danke für deinen Tip,

habe die .exe gefunden und das funktioniert auch ganz gut.
Bloss, wie binde ich das Program in java ein, so dass ich das Ergebniss als Strings habe?
Danke

ingo


----------



## squeaker (10. August 2004)

du rufst die exe in java auf (da gibt es eine Funktion - weiß grad nicht wie die heißt). Ich kenn das Prog nicht - entweder du schreibst die Ausgabe in eine Datei via Programmoption oder mittels > Operator (z.B. bla.exe > test.txt schreibt die Ausgabe von bla.exe in die Datei test.txt) und öffnest dann die Textdatei und parst sie nach den gewünschten Ausgaben (siehe dazu BufferedReader, InputStreamReader, FileInputStream, String, regular Expressions - als Stichworte für weitere Nachforschungen).


----------

